# Home Vaccinations



## JFoster (Nov 22, 2006)

How many people vaccinate their own dogs? Tractor Supply carries the basic puppy and adult shots. Most farm supply stores carry them too.

We usually have the vet do it for us but ****, it's getting crazy expensive! First puppy visit today with the AKC free first checkup coupon was still almost $200. I'm thinking I want to do the shots myself. Adult shots from the local farm supply are $6.50. Puppy shots are $8.00. I know some things you need to get from the vet like Rabies, Leptospirosis and Bordetella but the rest seem easy enough to get and administer. Plus all the vets around here really push everything they can. The "doctors" push everything because it makes the animals safer and healthier, so they say. But if you read actual tests and studies done over time and breeds etc, a lot of the things we inject our animals with are really very questionable.

I just dunno anymore...

Jon.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Wow that does seem like its a lot for a visit, I have given my dogs shots myself before, it's pretty simple.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I give my dogs all that except rabies, our tractor supply even sell bordetella I have never had a problem with their shots just make sure they are kept cold until you use them


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Just a word of caution since I have had a pup that had a reaction to vaccine, be sure that you know what to watch for and be sure that you have a good relationship with a Vet. I probably came with in minutes of losing my pup due to the vaccine reaction.

So you might want to look for a Vet that is less expensive. My Vet knew that my pup was healthy before the shot, she knew exactly what and how much she gave. So there was no wasted time with all the questions. My dogs on get the Rabies shot, after the puppy and 1 year booster there are no more vaccinations for my dogs.

My dog that has had a reaction to a vaccine that wasn't rabies even spends the day at the Vet's office when she gets her Rabies every three years.

If I had a kennel with multiple litters I might give shots. I think there can be complications with vaccines that people should be aware of before they decide to do their own shots on pups.

Val


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

What is up with them having different prices for "puppy shots" vs "adult shots? They are the SAME THING.

Many "farm" stores dont' take proper care of their shots either. I have been to several places where the fridge they are in isn't cold enough, and/or they leave them sittong out at room temp for a LONG time.

I agree with looking for a cheaper vet. It only cost me less than $40(per vet visit.) for my pups shots.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.Tiger I think there can be complications with vaccines that people should be aware of before they decide to do their own shots on pups.
> 
> Val


Or ANY age dog for that matter. Any canine can have a reaction to any shot at any time. Even if they have had the same shot numerous times in the past with NO reation. And chances are, if the reaction is bad enough, you will NOT have time to make it to the vet. You need to decide if the savings is worth the potential risk.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Tracy I got lucky with my pup even though I truly believe that some of her problems are the result of the reaction. My Vet is 18 miles away, when I left home she could stubble around when I got to the Vet she was like a limp rag. She was having a hard time even opening her eyes. I have held two dogs that were dying one my old gent who was going to the bridge and this little gal that I could feel her slipping away from me. I can handle the holding them when it is their time, but it wasn't her time. This little gal is my DeeDee that I post about.

Val


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Also note that some boarding kennels and training facilities will not accept home done vaccination proof.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

As for adult shots, just don't give unneeded vaccinations and you'll save money. Many os us don't, or minimally, vax adult dogs


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTAs for adult shots, just don't give unneeded vaccinations and you'll save money. Many of us don't, or minimally, vax adult dogs


----------



## JFoster (Nov 22, 2006)

Our last two GSD's didn't get anything after they were adults and they lived the longest of any we've ever had.

Jon.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax had a reaction when she was a pup and her shots are getting split this year (she's 15 months). The reaction can get worse each year so after this year I'll spend the extra money to get a titer done. That will tell me whether she needs shots again for a few years.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08Jax had a reaction when she was a pup and her shots are getting split this year (she's 15 months). The reaction can get worse each year so after this year I'll spend the extra money to get a titer done. That will tell me whether she needs shots again for a few years.


You can save your money and skip the titer. She doesn't need anything except rabies (as required by the law). I titer for rabies as it's legal here to submit that result.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> 
> Many "farm" stores dont' take proper care of their shots either. I have been to several places where the fridge they are in isn't cold enough, and/or they leave them sittong out at room temp for a LONG time.


Yup. That is a major concern with buying vaccinations at stores. You have no idea if it's been stored properly.

If people want to give their own vaccines, it's better to order them online direct from companies that sell them, and they'll be shipped to you overnight in a cooler with icepacks. Even with the shipping it still comes out about the same price as you can buy them at stores (and much cheaper than vets) and you've to the peace of mind knowing they were handled properly and still chilled when they arrived.


----------



## JFoster (Nov 22, 2006)

I've got to think about this a bit more... Both dogs are due back at the vet next weekend... Yikes.

Jon.


----------

